# replacement shoe for a lionel 3461 log dump car



## Pontiac787 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have been spending far too much time on eBay. I won a lot that contained a 3469 Dump Car and the 3461 Log Dump car. The seller was Trainz and the cars were marked as functional. Both cars are in really nice shape but the shoes on the 3461 are worn to the point that they don't seem to be making a good connection to the track. Most of the time the car will not dump unless I wiggle it back and forth to make the connection. I am going to email them to see what they will do for me. The cars are in nice shape and the 3469 works fine so I wouldn't mind keeping them if I could get some replacement shoes sent to me. Is the correct replacement the 483-2 base plate? Is the shoe sold by itself or is it easier to just replace the whole baseplate? Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The shoe is held on with a simple rivet. A nail can set it. Jeff has the three parts for 90 cents. What is worn out? Normally the plate breaks and it falls apart.


----------



## Pontiac787 (Aug 14, 2011)

Both of the metal contactors on the bottom of the shoes have a groove worn into them. One more so than the other. Who is Jeff?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pontiac787 said:


> Both of the metal contactors on the bottom of the shoes have a groove worn into them. One more so than the other. Who is Jeff?





http://www.ttender.com/

Jeff is a great seller, if you have to give him a call. He likes to talk trains you won't be bothering him. And if he doesn't list something he might be able to get them or know where you can. Everything comes in a small vac packed baggie and it is listed with the name of the part. If you buy a lot this helps in remembering what is what.

A lot of stuff like like truck clips are used on a lot of the same trains. I would suggest making a list to save on shipping and fill your parts box with some of the common parts that one day you might need. They are listed in the bulk page. You save if you buy 20 clips compared to just one or two.

Jeff just takes money order or a check. I order parts and send out a check he mails them before he gets the check. You don't have to worry about Jeff, like I said a great seller.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jeff has the whole thing listed as 483-2	coupler plate &slide shoe new assy 8.00

They must be the same on a bunch of other rolling stock, T found them there.	

I can't find the the shoe itself, even on the Olsen site, the picture doesn't have it.

http://olsenstoy.com/cd/opcar/oc3469p2.pdf


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

No riveting nessasery if you get the whole plate!


----------



## Pontiac787 (Aug 14, 2011)

I got a response today from Trainz that they would be sending me two new trucks to make the deal right.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have done a lot of shoe repair. Mainly for coil couplers. 

TT208 shoe
TC109 shoe plate
480-20 rivet 

Jeff has them listed for bulk rate too.

For coil couplers I used toothpicks to keep the spring out of the way . Then I had to bend it back for tension.

I will get rivet tools just one of these days.

I have 4 or5 of my own cars that need shoes. I found two more today.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is the service manual page for the trucks, with a breakdown of parts for sliding shoes, pickup rollers, knuckles, springs, etc.

Larry


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

New trucks are always good!


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Good for Trainz. Have to keep them on my list of Good Guys to deal with.:appl:

I only have one "Shoe coupler" car, and, it needs both shoes.

My list for Jeff is getting longer and longer.hwell:


----------



## Pontiac787 (Aug 14, 2011)

I got my parts in the mail last night. They sent me 4 shoes, 4 plates, and 4 rivets. What do I need to do to make the swap? I'm thinking the process will run something like this...

Remove the truck
Remove the wire from the rivet 
drill out the rivet
replace the shoe, plate, and rivet
Set the new rivet
Re-solder the wire to the rivet

Am I missing anything? Are there any tricks to the process?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For PW trucks, you actually can remove the plate that the shoe is attached to, and you'll have to do that anyway. No need to remove the truck from the car. The four tabs fold around the axles to hold the coupler/shoe plate in place. Only bend them enough to get the plate off, resist the urge to bend the tabs too much.

There is no need to drill any rivets as you'll be replacing all of those with the new shoe.


Remove the shoe plate.
Unsolder wire.
Install new shoe with backing plate and rivet.
Set rivet.
Solder wire to shoe rivet.
Replace bottom plate onto truck.


----------

